# Market not showing apps



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

anyone know why market not showing apps. The my app page in the market just says. Apps and games owned by this account will be shown here. I have made no changes, even restored a backup from a few days ago same thing. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## frizzlefry (Nov 24, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14596-fix-android-market-my-apps/


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

There was another topic about this hanging around for a few weeks, there are some possible tweaks/fixes you can attempt that were posted there. I've personally never had this problem so I'm not entirely sure about it.

Here's the link to the old thread:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8930-market-my-apps-not-showing-purchasedinstalled-apps/


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> There was another topic about this hanging around for a few weeks, there are some possible tweaks/fixes you can attempt that were posted there. I've personally never had this problem so I'm not entirely sure about it.
> 
> Here's the link to the old thread:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/8930-market-my-apps-not-showing-purchasedinstalled-apps/


thanks will have a look

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

frizzlefry said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14596-fix-android-market-my-apps/


will try thank you.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

Update I have tried everything including sbf'd back to stock and took OTA update still no apps Google won't help. This sucks! Do not now what to do (

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been noticing the Market is funky to lately, saying I need updates when there is none, also not showing some apps. Most would be there, just maybe 1 or 2 wouldn't show as downloaded. After a day or two it always seemed to straighten itself out though.

Doesn't really seem like there's is anything left for you to try but possibly wait it out another day or two. If an SBF didn't fix it I don't even know where to look next







sorry.


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

PappaFloyd said:


> I've been noticing the Market is funky to lately, saying I need updates when there is none, also not showing some apps. Most would be there, just maybe 1 or 2 wouldn't show as downloaded. After a day or two it always seemed to straighten itself out though.
> 
> Doesn't really seem like there's is anything left for you to try but possibly wait it out another day or two. If an SBF didn't fix it I don't even know where to look next sorry.


no worries! Hopefully will work it self out. I would think if it is because of being rooted more people would be having same problem not just me.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

